
Learning is not fun, stop pretending otherwise - thepoet
http://educationoutrage.blogspot.com/2016/03/pragmatic-learning-its-not-fun.html
======
dang
Please don't rewrite titles like this. The HN guidelines ask you to use the
original title unless it is misleading or linkbait
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
They certainly don't ask you to make them more so.

------
whelchel
This is a pretty solid article. I think the JIT learning idea is a strong one;
his anecdote about the public speaking advice he received immediately after a
speech that stuck to this day resonates. Sometimes the smallest bits of
thoughts and advice like that make a huge difference simply because they
arrived at the time when you were most receptive and "vulnerable" to hearing
it. Though I think learning can be fun, I see the point the author is making.
I wonder however, what's to be done when there is no one there for JIT help?
That's when we push the frontier of human knowledge, and cultivating that is
important as well. I couldn't help while reading this to find it analogous to
compiled and interpreted languages, in more ways than one.

------
ivan_ah
Very good article with great observations, and even greater practical
recommendations. Anyone working in edtech should read this.

I posted a reply my thoughts on the topic here:
[https://minireference.com/blog/learning-can-be-
fun/](https://minireference.com/blog/learning-can-be-fun/)

